# Ole 'n Lena



## blackhawk19 (Oct 10, 2007)

OLE 'N LENA HAVE A BABY
  Lena is pregnant with Ole's child. Late one night, Lena vakes
 Ole and says, "I tink it's time!"

 So Ole fired up the Yohn Deere tractor and took her to the
hospital to have their first baby.
  She had a little boy, and the doctor looked over at Ole and
said, "A son! Ain't dat great!"

Well, Ole got excited by dis, but yust den the doctor spoke up
and said, "Hold on! We ain't finished yet!"
The doctor den held up a little girl. He said, "Hey, Ole! You
got you a daughter!" She's a pretty little ting, too."

Ole got kind of puzzled by this, an then the doctor said,
"Holey Moley, Ole, we still ain't done yet!"

The doctor then delivered another boy and said, "Ole, you yust
had yourself another boy!"
Ole was flabbergasted by this news!

A couple days later, Ole brought Lena and their three children
home in the self-propelled combine.
He was real serious and he asked Lena, "How come we got tree on
the first try?"

Lena said, "You remember dat night we ran out of Vaseline and
you vent out in the garage and got dat dere 3-in-1 Oil?"

Ole said, "Yeah, I do. Uffda! It's a darn good ting I didn't
get the WD-40."


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 10, 2007)

*thats a good one. I love Ole and Lena jokes. I got a good one but Jeff would whup me for it, Well, maybe not Jeff, but for sure, Abigail would. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














  haha, Terry*


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 10, 2007)

Did anyone else feel like that took 10 minutes to read....LMAO


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 10, 2007)

*  Ya shur, time for dem readin specticals Brian. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

That was good!


----------



## meowey (Oct 11, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## badss (Oct 11, 2007)

Good one. Had a good chuckle !!!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Email me it   hehehehe...


----------



## phil s (Oct 11, 2007)

That was a good one!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I love the Oley and Lena jokes..


----------

